# [risolto] configurazione xorg (matrox g200 + VT82CX)

## falko

Dopo aver installato xorg ho provato a configurarlo ma ma quando tento di avviarlo con mi compaiono i seguenti errori:

Cosa devo fare?

```

...

...

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiPutImage from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvRTPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetGlyphScanlineFuncLSBFirst from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetGlyphScanlineFuncLSBFirst from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayFinishScreenInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayFinishScreenInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbSetupScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xxSetup from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Il file xorg.conf generato dal comando X -configure è il seguente:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PciRetry"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SyncOnGreen"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "MGASDRAM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "SetMclk"               # <freq>

        #Option     "OverclockMem"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Half"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Ram"              # <i>

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "DigitalScreen1"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DigitalScreen2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TV"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CableType"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoHal"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwappedHead"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Monitor2HSync"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "Monitor2VRefresh"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "Monitor2Position"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "mga"

   VendorName  "Matrox Graphics, Inc."

   BoardName   "MGA G200 AGP"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by falko on Tue Jan 18, 2005 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se sia il problema ma nella sezione Screen ti manca qualcosa. Prova a mettere

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes           "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes           "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes           "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Crema83

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

A me questa configurazione con tutti zeri non dava problemi...l'unica cosa come ti ha detto anche Fedeli prova ad inserire all'inizio della sezione Screen:

```
DefaultDepth  ... 
```

A me l'unico problema che ha dato la configurazione di xorg è stato proprio questo relativo alla risoluzione!!!

----------

## falko

Ho provato come mi avete detto voi X non è partito ugualmente comunque 

c'è ugualmente un fatto positivo: dovrei avere un solo "errore".

Ora il file Xorg.0.log contiene le seguenti righe:

```

...

(II) MGA(0): Monitor name: CPD-110EST

(II) MGA(0): Monitor name: 

(II) MGA(0): end of I2C Monitor info

(==) MGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(==) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 250 MHz

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is 

unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is 

unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is 

unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Ora io pensavo che fosse il file /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o ad avere problemi 

quindi mi sono accorto che ne esisteva un'altra copia nel mio fs esattamente in

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/drm/mga_drv.o quindi ho fatto:

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/drm/mga_drv.o /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

sovrascrivendo quindi il file precedente ed ho provato a riavviare X che ugualmente non è 

partito ma mi ha dato i seguenti errori:

```

...

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(EE) LoadModule: Module mga does not have a mgaModuleData data object.

(II) UnloadModule: "mga"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(EE) Failed to load module "mga" (invalid module, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Adesso cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *falko wrote:*   

> quindi mi sono accorto che ne esisteva un'altra copia nel mio fs esattamente in
> 
> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/drm/mga_drv.o quindi ho fatto:
> 
> cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/char/drm/mga_drv.o /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Stai scherzando o sei serio?

----------

## falko

No è che non so più dove sbattere la testa!!!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

(mi scuso eventualmente per l'eresia)

----------

## randomaze

 *falko wrote:*   

> No è che non so più dove sbattere la testa!!!
> 
> (mi scuso eventualmente per l'eresia)

 

Spero che prima di sovrascrivere il file tu ne abbia fatto una copia perché altrimenti ti sei fregato il driver.

Per la cronaca tu hai messo un file oggetto (neanche un modulo) creato durante la compilazione del kernel al posto del tuo driver. Un pó come cercare di mettere gasolio in un motore a GPL insomma, con le ovvie conseguenze.

Hai ancora il driver iniziale?

----------

## falko

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero che prima di sovrascrivere il file tu ne abbia fatto una copia perché altrimenti ti sei fregato il driver. 

 

Certo sono; un ancora un po' "ignorante" ma pirla del tutto no!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *falko wrote:*   

> Certo sono; un ancora un po' "ignorante" ma pirla del tutto no!!! 

 

Bene.

Adesso, rimetti il modulo a posto, prendi xorg e commenta la linea "dri" nella sezione Module.

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection
```

Se non da piú errori hai trovato il problema, e la prossima cosa da fare sará configurare il dri...

----------

## falko

Niente, anche questa volta X non funziona!

----------

## Crema83

 *falko wrote:*   

> Niente, anche questa volta X non funziona!

 

Posso chiederti una cosa? Come hai creato il file di configurazione di Xorg?

----------

## randomaze

 *falko wrote:*   

> Niente, anche questa volta X non funziona!

 

Quale errore da?

----------

## luna80

io nel mio, nella sezione screen ho messo soltanto quando segue

```
.....

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes "1400x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

....
```

prova a mettere anche tu soltanto questo pezzo (con le tue impostazioni), anche a me quando avevo molte SubSection dava errore e non mi partiva X.

----------

## falko

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Posso chiederti una cosa? Come hai creato il file di configurazione di Xorg?
> 
> 

 

Per creare il file di conf ho fatto X -configure

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quale errore da?
> 
> 

 

Sempre gli stessi ossia:

```

...

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(==) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 250 MHz

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

```

Questa sera proverò a mettere una sola sezione e poi ti dico.

----------

## randomaze

Puoi anche fare un 'modprobe mga' prima di avviare X? Ho il sospetto che ti manchi il modulo DRM nel kernel...

----------

## falko

Facendo lsmod risulta che ho caricato i seguenti moduli;  non penso ci siano altri moduli nel kernel per schede matrox!

```

Module                  Size  Used by

matroxfb_crtc2          8232  - 

vga16fb                11784  - 

vgastate                9352  - 

serport                 2920  - 

sermouse                4136  - 

matroxfb_base          27020  - 

matroxfb_DAC1064        9448  - 

matroxfb_accel          4232  - 

cfbcopyarea             3624  - 

cfbimgblt               2536  - 

cfbfillrect             3272  - 

matroxfb_g450           6184  - 

g450_pll                5256  - 

matroxfb_Ti3026          552  - 

matroxfb_misc          11156  - 

mga                   115124  - 

snd_sb16                9324  - 

snd_opl3_lib            8584  - 

snd_hwdep               6916  - 

snd_sb16_dsp            8232  - 

snd_sb_common          13416  - 

```

----------

## tourmark

Ciao, 

sto cazzeggiando e mi sono imbatutto su questo post. Ho comprato da un mio amico un portatile acer 600 e dopo giorni, giorni di forum, tentativi, notti non dormite funziona tutto perfettamente. La gioia piu grande e stata ad impostare funzionamento del server X con risoluzione 1400 x 1050

Un altro problema e stato instalazione di scheda audio.

Per quanto riguarda la configurazione X ho un suggerimento: lancia una distro live tipo KNOPPIX o JOILLY, copia la configurazione X86Free (etc/X11/XFreecon o simile) , uniscila con la configurazione xorg.conf. Risultato garantito.

Per quanto riguarda le risoluzioni strane di laptop o schermi piatti, riccordate che per vedere bene bisogna usare sempre la risoluzione massima dello schermo, se caratteri o icone risultano piccole (su risoluzioni tipo 1280x1024) basta ingrandirle con centro di controllo di kde o gnome (anche caratteri) -> grazie a questo avrete visualizazione nitida. 

E per finire due trucchi che mi vengono in mente legendo tutto questo post:

```
1. risoluzione 1400x1050 - cercare su google "855resolution", patchare bios scheda, impostare nel xorg.conf risoluzione 1400x1050 , problema risolto.

2. Alsa e futuro ma delle volte non funziona bene per le schede audio. Provate a caricare moduli manualmente con modprobe es[b] i810_audio[/b] e vedere se con lsmod si caricano anche "submoduli" tipo mixer e codec -> se avete domande chiedetemi.
```

Alberto.

----------

## falko

Bho! 

Ho provato in tutti i modi ma non riesco a fare funzionare X.

Dubito sia un problema del kernel in quanto lo ho configurato in tutti i modi:

usando genkernel,

configurandolo a mano,

usando il kernel precedente (2.4.26).

A questo punto credo che sia il file mga_drv.o ad avere qualche problema!

(a... per dovere di cronaca io stò usando xorg-x11 6.7.0 del pkgCD della Gentoo Live CD 2004.3)

A questo punto proverò a utilizzare una versione pù aggiornata oppure ritornerò sul "vecchio" XFree86

----------

## falko

Sono riuscito a risolvere il problema!!!

Ho semplicemente ricompilato i sorgenti anzichè di usare quelli precompilati della versione Gentoo 2004.3. 

Non penso sia un bacco nel driver mga_drv.o in quanto ho provato anche ad usare quelli originali forniti dalla matrox; e non penso neanche che sia un problema di configurazione del kernel o di file di configurazione di xorg in quanto sono sempre gli stessi di prima.

----------

